# Favorite fodder for your G17?



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

What factory ammo does your G17 like the best? I have been hearing Blazer is a solid performer in the ones my shootin' buddies have. How about yours?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I shoot WWB for practice and training.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I roll my own so I use 4.2grs of Win-231 set at 1.130" with a 124gr CJ bullet. Makes a good target load for both my 9mms.:smt023


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I've shot mostly Winchester whtie-box and Speer lawman (cleanfire). I had a couple of misfires with the first box of Speer, but not a hiccup since. I've also used Magtech, PMC, and Double Tap without issue.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

IntegraGSR, how did the loads you mentioned perform accuracy wise? Any standout performers?


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wwb!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My G17 and G34 love the aluminum-cased Blazer ammo, but my G26 does show a slight accuracy preference for the Winchester White Box 100 rd bulk-packed stuff.

The G17 and G34 will group Blazers under 3" at 25 yards, if I'm up to the challenge.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My G17 will eat anything. It's not particular. Whatever is cheapest for practice, and right now it's WWB from Wal-E-World. I've used Federal, PMP, Magtech, Fiocchi, etc..............................


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Baldy, which 124 Gr. CJ Bullet are you using? And does CJ stand for Copper jacket? Thank for your input.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The CJ is for Copper Jacketed and I am using X-Treme Bullets out of Carson City, NV. These are the ones my local supplier has in stock. They are about $48.50 for 500rds. High little boogers but they work real well and the load I have worked up for them is very accurate in two different pistols. :smt033


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

WWB, Remington UMC and CCI Brass Blazers for range.


----------

